# monitors and large reptiles.



## pledger227 (Dec 31, 2015)

good morning.
I am looking into another reptile to my home. 
I have had a gecko for the last 3 years. She very tame and I do love her. 
But I was looking into getting a larger spieces. One that can still be handled and tamed in time.
A Bosc monitor was my first idea but at a length of 5 feet would have been abit to large.
I would love to have some ideas and advice from everyone. 
Many thanks 
Michael.


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

Boscs are some of the smallest monitors wihtout getting into the realm of dwarf monitors, which are similar sizes to geckos. There is a bit of a gap between 2ft and 5ft with monitors. Some boscs will only get to 3 foot, but you can't guarantee it.

Also, tame and monitors doesn't go well together. You can get monitors tolerant, sometimes even a bit friendly, but not flat-out tame exactly. 

Maybe have a look at blue tegus. Tegus can still be a bit aggro though! But blues hit about 3ft and have a good temperament.


----------



## pledger227 (Dec 31, 2015)

Jamie XVX said:


> Boscs are some of the smallest monitors wihtout getting into the realm of dwarf monitors, which are similar sizes to geckos. There is a bit of a gap between 2ft and 5ft with monitors. Some boscs will only get to 3 foot, but you can't guarantee it.
> 
> Also, tame and monitors doesn't go well together. You can get monitors tolerant, sometimes even a bit friendly, but not flat-out tame exactly.
> 
> Maybe have a look at blue tegus. Tegus can still be a bit aggro though! But blues hit about 3ft and have a good temperament.


Many thanks for the advice will look into them I know monitors were a big species but I had to start from something instead of saying something bigger than a gecko and thats not a bearded dragon.


----------



## RoninUK (Aug 30, 2007)

How about Chinese water Dragons? They are pretty, get to around 2-3ft and have pretty good temperaments on the whole (with the odd exception , of course). Mine would ride around on my shoulders and happily take treats from my hand. 

To my mind they are one of the best pet lizards.

They do appreciate a large enclosure or lots of time out to roam though (or both) and swimming sessions in the bath are very popular too..


----------



## pledger227 (Dec 31, 2015)

What type/ make and sizes is your viv's ?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

You wont find a five foot bosc, they just dont get that big. A big male tops out ar around 3 and half foot at a push, with females usually around 2 n half foot. No monitor becomes tame, they become tolerant of their situation and what goes with it, which makes them handleable but thats it, and it takes time, months and sometimes years depending on the monitor.


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

I've seen Boscs that are 4.5ft at least. Whilst most of don't get that big, if you want a pet that you can guarantee won't hit that big, a Bosc isn't the right pet for you.


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

mitsi said:


> You wont find a five foot bosc, they just dont get that big. A big male tops out ar around 3 and half foot at a push, with females usually around 2 n half foot. No monitor becomes tame, they become tolerant of their situation and what goes with it, which makes them handleable but thats it, and it takes time, months and sometimes years depending on the monitor.


 
Hi, large properly supported males certainly can reach 120cm+ in captivity and it isn`t that rare an occurence. I do agree that the claim of 150cm is very likely to be a "guesstimate" (gross exaggeration), sometimes caused by using an elastic band to measure length!


----------



## pledger227 (Dec 31, 2015)

I've been told numerous species one that I've been told a blue tongued skink would suit me well. What do you think of this ?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Jamie XVX said:


> I've seen Boscs that are 4.5ft at least. Whilst most of don't get that big, if you want a pet that you can guarantee won't hit that big, a Bosc isn't the right pet for you.


The last bosc i went to see that was alledged to be nrly 5 ft , was actually a blackthroat and not a bosc at all, even though it was sold to the bloke as a bosc, similar looking in some ways. I know loads of bosc keepers , up and down the country and abroad, and not one has one over 4ft. So rare indeed


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

pledger227 said:


> I've been told numerous species one that I've been told a blue tongued skink would suit me well. What do you think of this ?


Hi, it depends on what you want out of the lizard in terms of activity, physical contact at some point, preferred diet (omnivore, carnivore, vegetarian) how much money you have to spend on the animal and enclosure. If you could answer those we might be able to offer suggestions.


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

mitsi said:


> The last bosc i went to see that was alledged to be nrly 5 ft , was actually a blackthroat and not a bosc at all, even though it was sold to the bloke as a bosc, similar looking in some ways. I know loads of bosc keepers , up and down the country and abroad, and not one has one over 4ft. So rare indeed


Can you give details of the monitors in question as far as their age and length of time they`ve been kept, gender, and the conditions?
There are quite a few examples of captive raised males and females reaching around 3feet, even after a couple of years (from hatchling sizes).
It`s very likely that up to a few years ago most Savannah monitors (and many other species) were kept undermetabolised and therefore didn`t grow very quickly or live long enough to reach their potential sizes, thankfully things are starting to change.


----------



## ck1215 (Dec 20, 2012)

blue tongue skink would be my suggestion. I've never owned one but seem pretty basic to look after and tolerable to handling! even though they have basic care they are still funky looking lizards and can get morphs now if your stuck for colour. 

I love iguanas! I have 2 green iguanas (iguana iguana) but they grow large and require large enclosures with somewhat expensive equipment. They require an intensive variety of food, some which need grown and/or foraged. Obvious daily maintenance and daily bonding if you wish to tame the animal! 

If I was looking for a smaller lizard I'd be going for a Fiji iguana. Though they should be kept in pairs but require all the above with the green iguana. 

if you have the commitment, time, space, money, patience, willingness to learn and apply yourself in to the husbandry of iguanas then I couldn't think of a better and truly beautiful animal.


----------



## dannybgoode (Dec 17, 2015)

If you've not bought your lizard yet look at Eyed Lizards. Also know as jewelled lacertas of by their Latin Timon Lepidus. 

I've just got one and he's stunning. Gets to a nice size - 2' or so has sensible care requirements and whilst skittish as juveniles, with daily handling will get almost as tame as a bearded dragon. 

A lot of care sheets say a 3' * 18" viv is sufficient for an adult but I'd push for a 4' * 2' when full grown. Mine is in a 3' for now but is still young. 

They only eat insects and require UV so bear that in mind but I'm utterly in love with mine. Really nice beginners lizard... 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

